# Lady Blakeney alcanza Mil!!



## cuchuflete

*¡¡ Felicidades Lady B **!!*





 So nice to have you back.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, Lady, it's been a long time! We're all happy to see you around again.
Congrats on this wonderful milestone!


----------



## alc112

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS LaDy B!!!


----------



## rayb

*Congratulations Lady B !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Artrella

*    Felicidades Lady!!!!     *​


----------



## jacinta

Sí, Lady, te echábamos de menos.  Bienvenido de nuevo y felicidades   

Saludos de jacinta


----------



## supercrom

* * ** **
* Aún falta uno, pero desde ya buenos deseos, Lady. 
** * ** **​ 
*Supercrom*


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Felicitaciones LadyB!!!


----------



## Phryne

*.

FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## Philippa

*LadyB, congratulations on your 999th postbirthday!!​*  
Thanks for all your comments on Spanglish - and for reappearing!
Philippa  

(I've not forgotten our noble task to tease a certain Mod   ........we just need more good oportunities  )


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, from a Knight to a Lady.


----------



## te gato

Congratulations to a real Lady!!!

te gato


----------



## beatrizg

Un gusto leerte, Lady. 
Mis felicitaciones por esos 1000!


----------



## Zephyrus

CONGRATULATIONS LADYB!!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

And also from myself:

*Congratulations, Lady B.*


----------



## Lancel0t

garryknight said:
			
		

> Congratulations, from a Knight to a Lady.


 
Same here my Lady


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you very much everyone!!!!! It's really nice to be around, I just hope I helped a bit with all those posts, you all know about my incurable wordiness!

It is a pleasure to interact and learn from all of you.

Your eccentric,

Lady B.

P.S. Next Sunday is Saint Isidro's Day! He is the patron saint of Madrid, so if you happen to be around don't miss the fun!


----------



## Alundra

FELICIDADES, LADY B.

No podré estar en Madrid por San Isidro, pero me imagino como estará el ambiente. Que lo pases superbien!!!!!!!


Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Lady Blakeney... a wonderful milestone for a wonderful Forera. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Muchas gracias, Alundra y Lauranazario.

Muuuuaaaac!!!


----------



## ILT

Lady B:

Muchas felicidades, y más que todo, muchas gracias, ya que de tus comentarios he podido aprender 

Saludos

ILT


----------



## pinkpanter

Felicidades!


----------



## funnydeal

Más vale tarde 


MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Gracias!


----------

